# Some type of birds eating crab apples.



## runnah (Dec 6, 2012)

My first attempt at bird shots. I am happy that they came out so sharp, considering how hard it was to get them to stand still in a spot where I could see them.




bird1 by runnah555, on Flickr
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/13.0
Focal Length	300 mm
ISO Speed	1250





bird3 by runnah555, on Flickr
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/13.0
Focal Length	300 mm
ISO Speed	1250





bird5 by runnah555, on Flickr
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/13.0
Focal Length	300 mm
ISO Speed	1250


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a male and female white winged crossbill.. Member if the finch family.. They came out good for your first attempt.  You have some pretty strange settings shooting at f13 and ISO 1250...


----------



## sm4him (Dec 6, 2012)

I have NO idea about the first two, and I'd advise you to listen to coastalconn's opinion way above my own when it comes to birds...there's one on your Flickr feed where you can see the beak much better and it does kinda look like possibly a crossbill beak. 
But that third one looks like some kind of vireo to me. Again, though, I'm no bird expert, just starting to try to learn more than sparrows, robins and mockingbirds, lol.


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Looks like a male and female white winged crossbill.. Member if the finch family.. They came out good for your first attempt.  You have some pretty strange settings shooting at f13 and ISO 1250...



I may have cheated a little


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I have NO idea about the first two, and I'd advise you to listen to coastalconn's opinion way above my own when it comes to birds...there's one on your Flickr feed where you can see the beak much better and it does kinda look like possibly a crossbill beak.
> But that third one looks like some kind of vireo to me. Again, though, I'm no bird expert, just starting to try to learn more than sparrows, robins and mockingbirds, lol.



I yield to all bird experts.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 6, 2012)

I tend to agree with CC on the ID, but don't you just hate it when they won't stand still for a shot :mrgreen:.  If you are going to photograph birds, get used to it, as this is always the situation with small birds, particularly this time of year when they are always searching for food.  This is why I like photographing the bigger birds, they will often stand still for a decent shot.  These are quite good though, for your first try.  If you watch them carefully, you might find that the same bird will often return to the same spot, not always, but often.  If I can see such a spot, I will then focus on it and maybe they will come back to get their picture taken.

WesternGuy


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 6, 2012)

I had a chance to look at them on my computer, and I'm not convinced they are crossbills...  This is a great bird ID group on flickr Flickr: Bird Identification Help Group  If you join and post it there, they will give you an answer very quickly...


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> I had a chance to look at them on my computer, and I'm not convinced they are crossbills...  This is a great bird ID group on flickr Flickr: Bird Identification Help Group  If you join and post it there, they will give you an answer very quickly...



Pine Grosbeaks from the look of them. Pretty funny that the photos below look just like mine...but less good of course.

http://10000birds.com/pine-grosbeaks.htm


----------



## ryanparker (Dec 8, 2012)

wow, amazing shots! Such beautiful colors & details...very nice!


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not such a pro, can't say anything about first two photos but the third one is awesome!


----------

